# Blank sports uniform supplier recommendations?



## tryplecrown (Jan 24, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could give me some recommendations on sports uniform suppliers. We recently added a Roland cutter and a heat press to our screen printing shop and it looks like we're about to get hit up for some serious youth sports uniform biz. 

I didn't know if there was one place that was the leader in selection and price or if the suppliers were more sport specific? I think I found a link for Teamco Sportswear and Custom Jersey, but didn't know if there were any others or better suppliers you guys might recommend? OR have you had any ordering experiences with either of these suppliers? Do you generally buy entire uniforms from one supplier, or do you piece them together with orders from various suppliers. Seems like it would be easiest to find a one-stop-shop.

Thanks in advance for the direction.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

There are several we use.
www.teamworkathletic.com . They have a pretty good basic selection. Prices are reasonable. Good for stock unis

High 5 Sportswear We use this company for Soccer. Its their major sport. But have some items for other sports.
We use several others for custom to dye subs, but these 2 should give you a good place to start.

No minimums, no opening orders, etc.

Becareful. Some want a $2500 min opening order, and then so much quarterly. Like guarenteed sales for them.
I dont agree with that.

Hope this helps.

Also note that customjersey are a retailer like you. their lines, Athletic apparel,holloway, etc are all companies you can get from direct if you are a retailer.
No need to pay a middleman.


----------



## tryplecrown (Jan 24, 2007)

TSW2005 said:


> Becareful. Some want a $2500 min opening order, and then so much quarterly. Like guarenteed sales for them.
> I dont agree with that.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> ...



Thanks for the recommendations! I really appreciate it. On the order minimums, they would be out of luck because there's just no way...  

I didn't look at the brands on customjersy so thanks for the heads up. I appreciate it! I will have to check out your sources.

I went through some old posts earlier today and ran across a recommendation for athletic numbering vinyl from Twill USA as a good one. I think it was called Sport Film so I was going to check that out and see if I could test it. If you have any recommendations on good sports grade vinyl for cutting names/numbers, that would be great too!

Thanks again!


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

We use specialty materials and the stuff imprintables.com sells.
Personally I like the specialty materials a little better because its all hot peel (and stocked by a dealer about 10 minutes from our shop). That makes a huge difference.

IF you got a GX 42, why are you looking for a outside source for cutting? We outsource nothing. I cut sign vinyl, heat press vinyl for cottons and nylon. 
Cold peel sucks in our opinion. When your trying to get a job done, and have to wait for a garment to cool before you can peel it, its wears on you. specialty materials is as soon as the press pops, peel it, and next shirt. That saves time and time is money.

www.specialtymaterials.com


----------



## tryplecrown (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation. I have some of the Spectra Eco that we've been testing so I'll check out the Specialty Materials stuff. 

I must have written that funny. But no, we're not looking to outsource anything, in fact that's something we pretty much refuse to do because we hate playing the middle man game. We're just looking for good material by the roll for cutting, specifically something heavy that we can cut for actual uniforms. I love the soft hand of the Spectra Eco but I know it's not made for a football jersey. Trust me, I've waited for over a year for this cutter and our new 16x20 Phoenix Phire that we picked up from Josh a while back. I'm cutting everything in site. In fact, we've been testing our Oracal 651 adhesive vinyl and the storage cabinet next to my desk is getting "customized" with all of the cool logos that I like or see as inspiration. Especially when I'm cutting something that leaves some waste on the edge of the roll, I fill it in with a cool logo that I can slap on the cab. Gives me extra weeding and app tape practice (and registration practice on multi-color decals).

Wow, I just derailed my own thread.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

www.teamworkathletic.com


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

tryplecrown said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I have some of the Spectra Eco that we've been testing so I'll check out the Specialty Materials stuff.
> 
> I must have written that funny. But no, we're not looking to outsource anything, in fact that's something we pretty much refuse to do because we hate playing the middle man game. We're just looking for good material by the roll for cutting, specifically something heavy that we can cut for actual uniforms. I love the soft hand of the Spectra Eco but I know it's not made for a football jersey. Trust me, I've waited for over a year for this cutter and our new 16x20 Phoenix Phire that we picked up from Josh a while back. I'm cutting everything in site. In fact, we've been testing our Oracal 651 adhesive vinyl and the storage cabinet next to my desk is getting "customized" with all of the cool logos that I like or see as inspiration. Especially when I'm cutting something that leaves some waste on the edge of the roll, I fill it in with a cool logo that I can slap on the cab. Gives me extra weeding and app tape practice (and registration practice on multi-color decals).
> 
> Wow, I just derailed my own thread.


Hi Mark

The Eco-Film works great on sports uniforms. The standard Eco for polyester jerseys and use the Eco-Plus for Nylon jerseys.

You will have no problems with mesh either. The only thing to watch for is if the polyester has dye migration issues (ie. a sublimatable jersey).

The Eco-Film can be peeled hot, warm or cold as well. 
Also the dwell time for a two color application can be as short as 1 second for the first color and then the full 8 seconds on the second all at 305 degrees.


----------



## swoopert (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello,

I have had the opportunity of doing business with a custom sports uniform / jersey manufacturer based in the Philippines. The quality of the uniforms is unbeatable and the price is extremely competitive. I would wholeheartedly recommend you check with them. They are called Mr. Wilson's Sportswear and can be found at Mr. Wilson Sportswear - Manufacturers of High Quality Sports Uniforms and Apparel | Quality is our brand. ask for Wilson.

Cheers,

Robert


----------



## rv (Sep 2, 2015)

“Uniforms are a more effective marketing tool than internet, newspaper, TV, radio and billboard advertising.” Our hypothesis, that uniform programs are an effective marketing tool and a viable form of advertising has been shown to be true. Our analyses found that the industries represented in our study believe that uniform programs are an effective form of advertising. As suspected, there is a positive correlation in companies whose uniform wearers are regularly exposed to the public and the belief that uniform programs are an effective marketing tool. In fact, uniform programs were considered a more effective marketing tool in the majority of cases when compared with six of the most popular forms of advertising.


----------



## CoachD12 (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't know if anyone else is still looking, but I'm a coach and I have been trying to find something for my high school baseball team before the season begins, which is soon.

I want something that will last, and I would like to purchase from a place that makes the jerseys in the U.S. This is one that I've found so far: 

http://www.ciscoathletic.com/products/baseball/buttoned-jerseys/

Does anyone else know of any that are made in the United States? I want some comparisons.


----------

